# Anyone here have any experience with LS tractors



## Cowboy

I Seen an ad on Craigslist for LS tractors the other day & was wanting to know more about them . worst thing is the closest dealer to me is Ponca city OK . Sure looks like a nice reasonablly priced tractor though . Any thoughts ? 

http://www.hayesequipment.com/LStractors.htm

http://www.fastline.com/v100/2011-L...ail-698b6645-60d7-4ed6-9dd3-0644b052ea36.aspx


----------



## ki0ho

CB  that looks like a nice little tractor...a fellow close by has one and seems to like it..think it is a 30 or 35 hp unit..about a year old from what he says.......did you get yours all fixed back up? guess I hadent heard ....other than the one I havent seen any other LS....


----------



## Cowboy

ki0ho said:


> CB that looks like a nice little tractor...a fellow close by has one and seems to like it..think it is a 30 or 35 hp unit..about a year old from what he says.......did you get yours all fixed back up? guess I hadent heard ....other than the one I havent seen any other LS....


 Thanks Jerry , Yep I got both the YTO & the Iseki going during the winter with the exception of replacing the needed gears in the front axle for the 4wheel drive on the Iseki . I,m using it as 2wd but really miss the 4wd for when I need to work down along the river bank . I found the gears I need but with shipping from Japan there going to be around 1500 to put it back into new condition . Thats more then I want to spend really . 

 So I'm kicking around selling both tractors as is & getting a little bigger one with a wider footprint as well as sits a little lower then my YTO , a few more horses wouldn't hurt either but I dont want to be out any money on the deal , I'm perty sure I can get around 12 to 14 K out of both of them which would come close to putting me into a new one with a warranty for a change . I sure like the looks of the LS though .


----------



## rback33

Get ya another red one to match


----------



## Erik

$14k would put you close to a Kioti CK35 w/loader, a few thousand more and you'd be looking at a 35 HP Mahindra, which is the "improved" version of my 3510 - both have dealers just North of Pawnee & West street.
Moundridge (just N of Newton) has a TYM dealership - if I remember correctly, their T350 is the same machine as mine with a different hood ornament.


----------



## Av8r3400

I've got less than $17k in my Kubota, L3400DT with loader.


----------



## Cowboy

rback33 said:


> Get ya another red one to match


 


Erik said:


> $14k would put you close to a Kioti CK35 w/loader, a few thousand more and you'd be looking at a 35 HP Mahindra, which is the "improved" version of my 3510 - both have dealers just North of Pawnee & West street.
> Moundridge (just N of Newton) has a TYM dealership - if I remember correctly, their T350 is the same machine as mine with a different hood ornament.


 


Av8r3400 said:


> I've got less than $17k in my Kubota, L3400DT with loader.


 Thanks for the input Fellers , I guess I didn't realize you could buy much these days for around 14 or 15 K anymore. I guess I'll start contacting some of the local dealers around here.


----------



## Erik

yup - I gave right at $18k for mine with loader - tractor came from korea, loader from sterling, Ks.  (KMW)


----------

